# 2 bolt vs. 4 bolt



## baja (May 5, 2005)

so my friend and i are having a clash of opinions on this project.
64 GTO with a soon to be 383 in it. (about 450 hp, 500 ft.lbs torque)
should i buy a 350 with a 4 bolt main, or with a 2 bolt main, to build this motor?
opinions please


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

2-bolt mains hold up with no problem - you'd be hard pressed to rip the maincaps out of the bottom end of a small block. A couple of examples:

I have a 355 that dynos at 434 horse in a bracket car. The bottom end is bone stock (2-bolt), and the engine has over 300 passes on it with 6500 rpm shift points. No problem.

I just finished building a 406 SBC roller motor for a guy. 2-bolt block with some nice rods on a steel crank. The owner is shifting it just under 7K at the track, and the engine is holding up just fine.

Dan Whitmore's 9-second all-steel GTO 455 is a 2-bolt block...


----------

